# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Is Your Hair Transplant Surgeon Telling You The Truth?

## tbtadmin

Spencer Kobren speaks with IAHRS accepted member Dr. Glenn Charles about the importance of being honest with prospective hair transplant patents even if that means losing the sale. Remember, hair transplant surgery is not a []

More...

----------


## Ahab

> Spencer Kobren speaks with IAHRS accepted member Dr. Glenn Charles about the importance of being honest with prospective hair transplant patents even if that means losing the sale. Remember, hair transplant surgery is not a []
> 
> More...


 And remember, if the transplant surgeon tells you the transplanted hair will never fall out, he's lying.

----------


## J_B_Davis

> And remember, if the transplant surgeon tells you the transplanted hair will never fall out, he's lying.


 This is not entirely true. Transplanted hair can eventually fall out due to aging or genetics, but in most cases the majority of transplanted hair can last a lifetime, depending on your genetics and if the hair transplanted was taken from the more "safe" area of the donor zone.

----------


## Ahab

> This is not entirely true. Transplanted hair can eventually fall out due to aging or genetics, but in most cases the majority of transplanted hair can last a lifetime, depending on your genetics and if the hair transplanted was taken from the more "safe" area of the donor zone.


 No it IS true.  Because if the surgeon tells you that it will never fall out, how does he know you won't get senescent alopecia? If he doesn't have a crystal ball, he is lying to you from the get go.  And that is not a doctor you should let touch your head.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Transplanted hairs DEFINITELY can fall out and some will start to miniaturize just like the native hair -both happened to me- but not all will. I think this is a fact that most, if not all doctors lie about and try to hide.

----------


## Ahab

> Transplanted hairs DEFINITELY can fall out and some will start to miniaturize just like the native hair -both happened to me- but not all will. I think this is a fact that most, if not all doctors lie about and try to hide.


 My personal experience of more than fifty years (I started losing my hair when I hit puberty), is my hair loss has been relentless.  My transplants, helped by custom made rogaine (commercial rogaine was not yet available) looked OK for about two years, but after two years things started downhill again and continued--in fits and start--to this day.

----------


## Spex

Great segment - Dr Charles is a legend !
Regards
Spex

----------


## marathiunlimited

Hello all,

Can anyone tell me how to know this??  :Confused:

----------

